# LA Muscle, Norateen Heavyweight II



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

While browsing the ads on this forum, I came across another supper product.

http://www.lamuscle.com/docs/products/heavyweight2/index.php3

Just wonder if this does any of what it says it does?

Im asking because I always think, if it sounds to good, its probaly not true. I also dont think the BBC would have a 30 minute disgustion about a bodybuilding supplement, it wont rake in the ratings they want.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

i tryed it with 2 other things they do for a month and i had noticable gains and definatly put on weight but this could have been down to the ZMA i started at the same time .

i would give them another shot, if only they were cheeper 50 quid a go isnt cheep for a box of wonder pills (wonder if they work)

i dont like the way all there stuff is the same price either surly it dont all cost the same to make


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

I don't think it was the ZMA you were taking, I've been on it for over a month now and hasn't done much for me. Apart from the dodgy dreams, some witch I would rather not have.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

yeah u got a point about them being the same price, i bet they cost bugger all to make,

i used the norateen original (this would good)

i used norateen heavyweight 2 about 3 years ago,and tbh i wernt to impressed,however i notice they have on the site it is a new formula.

so it might be better than the version i tried,

i tried the zandroteen aswell. anyone else tried this one


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

waste of money IMO

is that the supplement they claim to be stronger than dbol? :lol:

i'd save your money for cee, trib and if you want something stronger go with the real thing


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

> is that the supplement they claim to be stronger than dbol


yeah they do, i smell bullshit :evil:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

the norateen 2 is a complete waste of time and money did nothing for me


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

Did you notice the first picture on that web page?

They must have some good graphic designers to do that :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

http://www.lamuscle.com/docs/products/zmax/index.php3

look at what this one claims to do, increase strength by 250% in one course (30 days) i can bench 95kg at the moment so am i going to be able to bench 237.5kg after a month of this stuff??

and surprise surprise it costs 49.99 same as everything else they sell


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

50 for ZMA! Your having a laugh! Mine only cost 4 :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

You can get pretty much everything in Norateen HWeight from a health food shop, prob. cost you about a tenner and would prob. last three times as long as well.

Didn't the first Norateen HW have a little bit of 4AD in it???


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

Anyone tried out this "stronger than dianabol" Beta Ecdysterone (BEC)?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

na aint tried that, dont believe it is though.



> Didn't the first Norateen HW have a little bit of 4AD in it???


it was 19 nor in it mate, these were good, i gained 10kg on bench in first week of using.

banned now though


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

9519sam said:


> http://www.lamuscle.com/docs/products/zmax/index.php3
> 
> look at what this one claims to do, increase strength by 250% in one course (30 days) i can bench 95kg at the moment so am i going to be able to bench 237.5kg after a month of this stuff??
> 
> and surprise surprise it costs 49.99 same as everything else they sell


ROFL!

what a load of bullshit that is!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

I have some 19 nor 3 andro that someone gave to me. Steve you seem to have had great results with 19 nor any reccomendations for use b4 i start my own research properly into it as Iv'e never really bothered to research it bcoz never thought id bother using it. Probably still wont and i have so many ph's i doubt i'l bother running it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

i aint actually used the 19 nor 3 andro,

i think they only have 100mg of 19 nor per cap,

i used the 19 nor 250 and took 3 a day, totalling 750mg a day.

sorry i cant be much help


----------



## opex (Jan 29, 2005)

Comando Tom said:


> 50 for ZMA! Your having a laugh! Mine only cost 4 :lol:


Where do u get your zma at bro?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah thats right steve it is. Cheers anyway. u got any b4 and after pics at the moment just bcoz i just read somewhere u have recently cut 2 stone bet u look awesome ( well IMO i know you like being a big ****er)


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

opex said:


> Comando Tom said:
> 
> 
> > 50 for ZMA! Your having a laugh! Mine only cost 4 :lol:
> ...


 www.sports-nutrition.net , the price went up a bit as it went off sale (8 I think), and now its out of stock. Send them a e-mail to find out when its back in.

[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

Comando Tom said:


> opex said:
> 
> 
> > Comando Tom said:
> ...


they had a mega blowout sale and are now in the process of rebranding, all-in-1 definately know the benefits of giving discounts to their customers!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

tom84 said:


> I have some 19 nor 3 andro that someone gave to me. Steve you seem to have had great results with 19 nor any reccomendations for use b4 i start my own research properly into it as Iv'e never really bothered to research it bcoz never thought id bother using it. Probably still wont and i have so many ph's i doubt i'l bother running it.


forget em all bro

hit the juice like me, next month i'm cutting then after that i'm hitting my first AS cycle, featuring: dbol, test, hcg, letro... the works man!

yeeeeeeah buddy!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

The Godfather said:


> they had a mega blowout sale and are now in the process of rebranding, all-in-1 definately know the benefits of giving discounts to their customers!


They got somthing in the works have they?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

think im gona juice in sept when i get back from manc in summer would be difficult to keep that s**t from parents. So will juice when im back at uni. wanna just be adding a bit of lbm through exams dnt wanna do anything to f**k myself up and even strict cutting makes me too tired. Clen through easter though.


----------



## richtries1466867920 (Apr 2, 2004)

Where can i get the ZMA for 4 tom? sounds like a bargain


----------



## richtries1466867920 (Apr 2, 2004)

sorry, just read up a bit..... der!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

lol, made me type it out again :lol:


----------



## mutley1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Only used Heavyweight II. Did nothing, tabs smelt awful


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

tom84 said:


> think im gona juice in sept when i get back from manc in summer would be difficult to keep that s**t from parents. So will juice when im back at uni. wanna just be adding a bit of lbm through exams dnt wanna do anything to f**k myself up and even strict cutting makes me too tired. Clen through easter though.


oh i hear that, yeah i'm on clen after easter, then a month later 3 weeks of juicing, i wanna get it done before the summer hols, dunno how i'ma hide that s**t from the family either, its so easy up at uni but back home its gonna be hard! my parents would go ****in ape if they found out

:evil: :x ....


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

> Only used Heavyweight II. Did nothing, tabs smelt awful


yeah they did smell bad, if i remember correctly they were brown shaped like a hexagon.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i got some mucuna pruriens (is that right)-the main ingredient 2 months ago-it was ok-gained a couple of pounds


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i got some mucuna pruriens (is that right)-the main ingredient 2 months ago-it was ok-gained a couple of pounds


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

Doesn't seem to be Norateen 1 out anymore, they claimed it was banned only three products remain on the market!

seems like spam


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

Do you work for ebody or somthing?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

2 posts and praising ebody, seems very suspect.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

Exactly what I was thinking Steve.


----------

